
The Efficient Crank Call Tool - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/26/the-efficient-crank-call-tool/
======
far33d
The founder of this site was at startup school. I met him. He was excited
about his idea. I lose my phone a lot, so I thought it would be a nice toy.

At risk of starting a lot of crank calling:

<http://phonemyphone.com/>

~~~
brett
That they feel they need a big message at the bottom saying, "We log all calls
and IP addresses" says a lot about the service.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Saw them @ startup school as well, and I could see it being useful. I'm not
sure what the business model is, I wouldn't have called it "stupid"

I imagine they put the IP warning up in response to the techcrunch press. The
real solution would be a message when someone picks up telling them to "Press
1 to stop this service from calling you in the next hour. Press 2 disable it
permanently"

------
dfranke
And yet once more, a startup as a reimplemented UNIX command.

for I in `seq 0 9`; do echo "ATDT123456789" > /dev/modem; done

~~~
staunch
Its not your phone number calling, which is an important difference.

------
dfranke
Please don't take the direct approach to finding out (seriously, don't), but I
wonder what happens if you tell it to dial 911.

------
stephenrb
I think this tool is a lot more fun for crank calling.

<http://popularitydialer.com/>

